# Which team needs Oden the most?



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Or who "deserves" Oden, could use him the most, etc.

With all due respect to Mr. Alexsandrov, Greg Oden is the biggest upcoming prize in the NBA lottery, '06 I would say despite his college "dreams". There have been other highly touted HS big men, but he seems to be the best yet. He seems to have all the physical and mental tools, a great defensive game, and a developing offensive game. ("I really have no offensive skills," Oden said during a week in which he made 26 of 30 shots, averaging 8.9 points.) It might take him a while to get to the top of his game, but it will be worth the wait.

Golden State: Oh, the Warriors. They've been in the lottery for most of Oden's life! They could use a playoff season. They have some young talent like Pietrus, Claxton, Dunleavy, Murphy, et al but they don't seem to be doing a very good job with it.

Seattle: A.K.A. Three-attle. After all the perimeter play and dud centers it might be strange to see a dominating inside force (it's been a while since Kemp). They have Swift, but I don't see how they could pass on a massive player like Oden who also has an impressive defensive tenacity, so they might trade one of them.

Washington: Etan Thomas was okay and they have Haywood, but the Wizards also have been bad for quite some time. Brown and Oden could become quite the tandem.

Dallas: 7'0" 245?  :laugh: 

LA Clippers: Could Oden, Brand, Livingston, Maggette, and the others break the Clippers funk? Or should we hope he doesn't land here? Hmm.

Atlanta: Not too long ago they had Deke in DPOY form. A return, perhaps?

Phoenix: Whoa!

And finally...

Charlotte: Double whoa! The Two O's would give Zo and Larry a run for their money as Charlotte's best Twin Towers ever. Try to get a shot off against that 4/5! The offense would be pretty good, too. Maybe an imrpoved Gerald Wallace and the #4 for the #1, possibly from LA?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I thorougly expect him to be a Charlotte Bobcat come the 2006 season.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I think/hope he is going to college. Everytime he is approached by the media, he says the same thing. Good for him. Nice to other motivations then money in this world. 

That being said, I'd say Atlanta. No one should have to play for the warriors, no one.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I think the Celtics could use him. As a Bostonian, I have longed for a team that would be reminiscent of those with Bill Russell in the middle. Oden would be a great fit on any team, and it would be nice to see him come here to restore order to a disenchanted franchise.

And, just an aside, it appears with the late first round selections in the recent draft, Danny Ainge may be pushing the team towards that 2006 first overall pick.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers dont need him...theyve got kaman.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Clippers dont need him...theyve got kaman.


He will be much better than Kaman (and I think Kaman is pretty good).


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsm27</b>!
> I think the Celtics could use him. As a Bostonian, I have longed for a team that would be reminiscent of those with Bill Russell in the middle. Oden would be a great fit on any team, and it would be nice to see him come here to restore order to a disenchanted franchise.
> 
> And, just an aside, it appears with the late first round selections in the recent draft, Danny Ainge may be pushing the team towards that 2006 first overall pick.


Hey, you guys won the title as recently as the 80's, and you have Blount.

We start Nazr Mohammed, c'mon!


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

If he ends up in Phoenix it would be scary as hell! Triple Whoa!
I hope he ends in the Bobcats... but i don't think he will even be the number 1 pick... He's not gonna be that good!

I think the NJN will end up with him... They are going down the slope now and without Mourning they are screwd!



> Hey, you guys won the title as recently as the 80's, and you have Blount.


:laugh: He got you *jsm27* ...

Funnie *Matt85163* ... :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> If he ends up in Phoenix it would be scary as hell! Triple Whoa!
> I hope he ends in the Bobcats... but i don't think he will even be the number 1 pick... He's not gonna be that good!
> 
> ...


Him being the No. 1 pick in 06 is a stone cold lock unless he gets hurt or there is an age limit.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

As of now there's no reason to project Oden as anything more than a stronger, healthier version of Tyson Chandler. It's pretty conceiveable that another prospect could emerge ahead of Oden during the next two years (though it may be unlikely). That said, many teams could use a stronger and healthier version of Tyson Chandler.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i would love to see oden and okafor on the same team in their primes.. that would be amazing to see, DEFENCE! :yes:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

The Nets via Clippers?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>budselig</b>!
> It's pretty conceiveable that another prospect could emerge ahead of Oden during the next two years (.


exactly, there so much that could happen in 2 years


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The Milwaukee Bucks deserve the next great big man. We haven't had a servicable big man since Kareem bolted for LA. It's been year after year of Sikma, Brikowski, EJ, and Gadzuric.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

twolves 'need' him the most.





need him for a guarenteed championship


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

When? Before Oden's ready or after KG's out of his prime?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

if this thread is truly about who "deserves" a center it is a no-brainer, the phoenix suns. we have never had a true center. our best center ever was alvan adams. he went 6'9 and 212lbs.

moreover we lost COIN FLIPS for lew alcinder and david robinson. instead we got neal wulk and armen gilliam. anyone REALLY want to debate the "deserving" argument with me now?


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> When? Before Oden's ready or after KG's out of his prime?


hes probably already better than the kandi man :laugh: ... thats just about all we need, a 2006 oden rookie and KG still in his prime with a team as solid as the one now would be a very hard team to stop, but something tells me the twolves arent getting the #1 pick in a draft anytime soon.

still wanna see him go to the bobcats


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

Here we go overhyping a player before most of you have seen him play. Im telling you that he isnt all that he is cut out to be. He very similiar to Dwight Howard, with less offensive game. @5 of those 26 shots he made was dunks. I saw Al Jefferson tear him too pieces last summer. The second time they were scheduled to play he sat out the game in fear, i mean with an injury. I question is heart and his abilty to take a challenge. Heart means more than physical attributes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have seen him play Sonny. He is the real deal.


----------



## RJ (Jun 16, 2004)

Give him to the Rockets just because i would love to see what Oden and Yao could do to opposing offences in the post


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> Here we go overhyping a player before most of you have seen him play.


you know this how???



> The second time they were scheduled to play he sat out the game in fear, i mean with an injury. I question is heart and his abilty to take a challenge. Heart means more than physical attributes.


yeah because you know exactly how determined he is  
for the record i have seen him play, and i agree with fooey, he is the real deal


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

New York Knicks


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Raptors need him the most. 

In 2 years VC will be gone , and Rafeal Arajuo will be a huge bust. And Bosh might leave and the Raps will be on brink of contraction or moving. And only Oden and Bosh frontcourt could save them.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Raptors can you imagine Bosh/Oden Frontcourt


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Screw it, I'll take Derrick Caracter. He may get torn up by someone like Udonis Haslem, but you know when he plays Duncan or Garnett, he's bringin' it!


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Oden is very good but he is being overhyped, I don't think he's the best player in the 06 class. The last two times he played against Caracter, Caracter clearly outplayed him. 

But I can see why people are all excited about him, beacuase at 7'0 he is an excellent athlete and a very quick jumper. He weighs 240 right now and he should get up to about 260 and be about Tim Duncan's size which is a good thing. He's a monster on defense but offensively he does nothing except dunk and shoot short jump hooks over his opponents.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Not to mention the Suns never had a #1 pick in 37 years or so on top of losing coin flips for David Robinson and Lew Alcindor who both would have likely turned them into a dynasty.

We won't have a #1 the next 10 years either I'd guess. Our only chance would be that Chicago gets #1 this year so we don't get their pick in 05 and #2 in 06 and Aleksandrow goes #1.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Not to mention the Suns never had a #1 pick in 37 years or so on top of losing coin flips for David Robinson and Lew Alcindor who both would have likely turned them into a dynasty.
> 
> We won't have a #1 the next 10 years either I'd guess. Our only chance would be that Chicago gets #1 this year so we don't get their pick in 05 and #2 in 06 and Aleksandrow goes #1.


Is the Bulls pick completely unprotected for '05?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

i think its top-3 protected next year, and top-1 for 2006


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

The Suns should get a number one pick, we've never had a great center. We could have had Kareem, and I think David Robinson too.


----------



## prlindo (Aug 22, 2004)

Spurs, him and Duncan would be great to watch


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prlindo</b>!
> Spurs, him and Duncan would be great to watch


While it would be great to watch, I don't really think they need him. They've already got the best post player in the NBA. There are many other teams in far more desperate need for bigs.


----------



## prlindo (Aug 22, 2004)

Knicks need a center But Marbury will ruin this kid's career and probably demade a trade if this kid is accually the real deal just like Garnett


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Not to mention the Suns never had a #1 pick in 37 years or so on top of losing coin flips for David Robinson and Lew Alcindor who both would have likely turned them into a dynasty.
> 
> We won't have a #1 the next 10 years either I'd guess. Our only chance would be that Chicago gets #1 this year so we don't get their pick in 05 and #2 in 06 and Aleksandrow goes #1.


How is that their only chance? Don't the Suns have their own pick for 05'?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Who needs Oden? The poor team that comes in second in the bid for Ivan Chiraiev.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

> I think/hope he is going to college. Everytime he is approached by the media, he says the same thing. Good for him. Nice to other motivations then money in this world.


Ya, um, never gonna happen...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas needs him!

How bout them Hawks? Whos their starting C, Collier?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Dallas needs him!
> 
> How bout them Hawks? Whos their starting C, Collier?


I have a feeling he is going to end up in a place where they had a bad season that no one expected. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see someone like the Hawks or Bobcats get him.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

Oden = Overrated


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

*oden*

I go to the highschool (LN) that oden is a junior at so naturally ive seen him play he is the real deal!


----------

